# new arena



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

belgrade holds biggest arena in europe seats 20,000+


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, it really looks huge, but also nice on TV. I hope I can get there when EC05 takes part. 

Maybe you know will it be used in Euroleague or even national championship, or just gonna be saved for Eurochampionships?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

so far all i know its just for euro championships but mostly likey will be used for other events


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

can you post some pics, that would be nice. I also heard that a new 40 000 seat soccer stadium was being built somewhere near Belgrade.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Original ScarFace</b>!
> can you post some pics, that would be nice. I also heard that a new 40 000 seat soccer stadium was being built somewhere near Belgrade.



Here it is


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

HOLY SH*T that place is huge lol... i wouldn't wanna be the one sitting way up top there wauw


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I wich than 2012 Olympics will be in Madrid, and then there will be an arena as good as the Belgrado's One

Congratulations


----------

